# Quad injection site with Pics Help



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

About to do a quad injection, am I aiming right there, anywhere within the black square?


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you practising on a chicken leg???

No idea just thought I would comment. Never done quads just glute


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Are you practising on a chicken leg???
> 
> No idea just thought I would comment. Never done quads just glute


Haha Do look skinny on there


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

A would just use you glute if you can?!?!?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Too low, up about 5 or 6 inches from the top line


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I'd do it a touch higher up in that box u drew mate... try this put a pair of Jeans on put your hand in your Jean pocket try stretch out the fingers then where the end of your ring finger lies jab there! ... My best advice push needle in slow, push gear in slow, let needle rest in site for 10-15 seconds after juice is in then remove needle slow! Works for me everything and now get zero pip!


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Too low, up about 5 or 6 inches from the top line


Id be right near my hip then?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Aim halfway around the side of your leg rather than the front (on the sweep part), then place one hand length from the knee which is a no go zone, and the next hand length above that is good to go.

J


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

So in the circle? My legs are bed very long ha I am 6 foot 6, with long legs


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

I put my hand on my hip bone, where the end of your middle fingers lies go a quarter of the way round your leg to the front, find a nice meaty part and go for it. I get very little pip and it's easy to see what your doing. Good luck.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Id be right near my hip then?


Put your hand on your hip, spread fingers and where you middle finger tip sits is about where you want to be......

Last time I seen legs like that was in a birds nest


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

r1234 said:


> I put my hand on my hip bone, where the end of your middle fingers lies go a quarter of the way round your leg to the front, *find a nice meaty part* and go for it. I get very little pip and it's easy to see what your doing. Good luck.


Ops going to have trouble with this part lol

I joke

sparrow legs


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

steve89 said:


> So in the circle? My legs are bed very long ha I am 6 foot 6, with long legs


Is it just me? But I'm Finding these pics semi erotic? And kinda creepy...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Watch this...https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDcQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D2PDqLDjMDtA&ei=3UlgUZGjL4T70gXu1IDgBg&usg=AFQjCNHsRgT3DA85WyVmh48HO4ni32PVmw&sig2=ZngjGuqTknAsbiahMwcaig

On phone so might not work. But its a video for the search "how to inject testosterone".

Its the one I watched and it explains about the three muscles in your quad and where to ai.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

In the circle or on the top of the leg at the same hight as the circle


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

My hip is mega high, this one may turn you on  I think if I put my hand on my hip it would be too high at my middle finger


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

thats fine, the hand on hip middle finger works fine every time, upper outer quad (just under your middle finger) , scrub all that other crap marking off there, if you pin that low you will have a knee like a balloon in the morning.

*first few times in quad you will get some soreness , tho generally the lower you go down the more the bugger hurts the next day.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Stand up

Arms by your side palms in

Where your palms touch your leg

Jab there.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

steve89 said:


> My hip is mega high, this one may turn you on  I think if I put my hand on my hip it would be too high at my middle finger


Mate, those markings you've drawn are ridiculously low, I've taken a distance shot to put it into perspective how high you want to be.....



You'll be in agony if you pin in your marks...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah, if you pin where that square is you may aswell do some keyhole surgery on your knee at the same time if any needs doing


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Mate, those markings you've drawn are ridiculously low, I've taken a distance shot to put it into perspective how high you want to be.....
> 
> View attachment 116717
> 
> ...


Cheers for that bud, now there not chicken legs ha so you would jab at tip of middle finger?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

steve89 said:


> Cheers for that bud, now there not chicken legs ha so you would jab at tip of middle finger?


Yes mate


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Is it just me? But I'm Finding these pics semi erotic? And kinda creepy...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

did you get it done? plz tell me you pinned using the hand on hip middle finger (like everyone told you) , if not we can wait as i guess it will take you some time to walk to the keyboard


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

pugster said:


> did you get it done? plz tell me you pinned using the hand on hip middle finger (like everyone told you) , if not we can wait as i guess it will take you some time to walk to the keyboard


All done  was beautiful  haha


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I only drew it so low before as everywhere I read says a hand length above your knee. And when I watch some vids it appears a lot lower down


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

the only time you need to pin any lower is if you have some scar tissue build up from serious AAS usage , as myself and others have said , the lower down the leg you go (you can pin that low if you want and some do after years of AAS use) the more the pip is gonna hurt .

follow injection protocol (change needle after drawing) swab vial, swab area to pin etc and you should not have any problems.

some ppl dont bother with much of an injection protocol but imo why take a chance when pins are so cheap and alcho swabs or a bottle of surgical spirit and some cotton pads cost next to nothing.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

steve89 said:


> All done  was beautiful  haha


It wouldn't of been if you didn't start this thread! Lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jab it anywhere you have a muscle, aslong as you have pip free gear....


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting thread, I wonder if that's why I had such bad PIP all last week from my last jab (couldn't bend my leg, walk etc) I do half the distance between knee and hip, you think i'd of been a bit low? Is the hand on hip technique more accurate? I might give it a go Monday.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> Interesting thread, I wonder if that's why I had such bad PIP all last week from my last jab (couldn't bend my leg, walk etc) I do half the distance between knee and hip, you think i'd of been a bit low? Is the hand on hip technique more accurate? I might give it a go Monday.


If you have gear with bad pip then stay high and on the outter side, it shouldn't be to bad then while walking about and bending down etc


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

cas said:


> If you have gear with bad pip then stay high and on the outter side, it shouldn't be to bad then while walking about and bending down etc


Pro chem test 400, apparently it's notorious for bad PIP wish someone had told me that before I got 3 vials! And aight I'll go higher next time


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

TJ_ said:


> Pro chem test 400, apparently it's notorious for bad PIP wish someone had told me that before I got 3 vials! And aight I'll go higher next time


I was fine with their t400, for me it was their t300 that totally farked me over


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuking hell no wonder every one complains about quad shots, i have to take my boxers off to do mine! Litterally just below the hip on the SIDE of the leg ZERO pip every time unless it's **** gear


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

remember , when doing a shot its like blowing up a balloon - only in your muscle , if you do it half way down the leg (half way down the muscle) when it get used- i.e to walk -the bit that is irritated would be in the centre , when you pin higher up its at the top end so most of the muscle length has no irritation along it (thats my view anyway , plus some AAS is known for bad pip as already stated)


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

OP any more pen marks on you and you'll start to look like you spent a night sleeping on buffalo bills sewing machine table :laugh:


----------

